# Laing DDC-1T & Laing DDC-1P  wo ist der unterschied ?



## acidburn1811 (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

Wie die Überschrieft schon sagt.Brauch eine neue Pumpe und bin auf die beiden gestossen.

Sind von den Daten gleich ? 

Ist die eine lauter wie die andere ? 



Gruß


----------



## Kurry (1. April 2013)

Die P hat kein Tachosignal. Heißt kannst die Umdrehungen nicht auslesen.


----------



## Combi (1. April 2013)

jup,stimmt.

die p-version hat nur einen 4-pin molex-stromanschluss.
während die normale t-version,den 4-pin molex und das dünne blaue kabel hat,welches das tachosignal leitet.
über das blaue kabel steuerst du die u/min der pumpe.
ohne das kabel,würde die pumpe immer auf 100% laufen.
bei ebay bekommst du neue ddc1-t pumpen schon für 33 euro,ein händler hat die da.
war auch am überlegen,mit ner 2ten und nem dualdeckel ein bischen mehr power zu bekommen.
nicht dass eine nicht reicht,aber ich könnte wieder rumbasteln..^^


----------



## VJoe2max (1. April 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> jup,stimmt.
> 
> die p-version hat nur einen 4-pin molex-stromanschluss.
> während die normale t-version,den 4-pin molex und das dünne blaue kabel hat,welches das tachosignal leitet.
> ...



Nein, das Tachsosignal (blaues Einzelkabel) der -1T dient ausschließlich zum messen der Drehzahl. Das ist nur ein Sensorausgang der eingebauten Drehzahlmessung (vgl. Tachosignal eines Lüfter). Steuern lässt sich darüber nichts!
Eine DDC-1T läuft genau wie deinen DDC-1P oder jede andere non-PWM DDC immer auf Maximaldrehzahl, wenn sie mit kontinuierlicher Nennspannung (12V) betrieben wird. Die Drehzahl dieser Pumpen lässt sich nur herunter regeln indem man die Versorgungsspannung am den Litzen des Molex-Steckers mit einer geeigneten Steuerung regelt.

Es gibt, wie erwähnt, unter dem Swiftech-Label inzwischen jedoch eine DDC mit PWM-Input, die man durch externe Taktvorgabe tatsächlich steuern kann (noch ein zusätzliches Kabel). Eine Reihe neuerer DDC-1T hatte eine Zeit lang auch PWM-fähige Platinen verbaut, die man entsprechend umrüsten konnte. Die aktuell heiß diskutierten Pumpen, die zur Zeit für wenig Geld bei ebay angeboten werden, sind aber wesentlich älter (und weitere Überraschungen sind zu vermuten).


----------



## hotfirefox (2. April 2013)

Woher haste diese Info, dass es alte Pumpen sind?


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. April 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung 

Hab mich ein bissel umendschieden,es ist eine Laing DDC-1 plus T geworden.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. April 2013)

Ohrenstöpsel dazu bestellt?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. April 2013)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Woher haste diese Info, dass es alte Pumpen sind?


 
Das Produktionsdatum der Pumpen bei dem aktuell diskutierten Lieferanten ist 08.2005 (gemäß Nachfrage eines Users im Luxx beim Verkäufer). Sah man auch schon an den abgebildeten Seriennummern (auch bei den anderen Auktionen mit verdächtig billigen DDCs).

@acidburn1811: Mit der DDC-1T*+* hast du dir keinen Gefallen getan, aber das wirst es schon merken, wenn du die erst mal in Betrieb genommen hast . Zwar kann man sie natürlich runter regeln, damit sie auf dem mehr als ausreichenden Niveau der DDC-1T liegt (dann ist sie auch nicht mehr so laut), aber die Anforderungen an die Regelung sind bei einer 18W-Pumpe ungemein höher als bei einer 10W-Pumpe. Auch die normale DDC kann man in fast jedem Kreislauf noch bedenkenlos runter regeln, weil sie deutlichen Überschuss an Power hat. 
Ungeregelt solltest du bei der DD-1T+ neben den Ohrenstöpseln auch Ersatz parat halten. Vielen DDC-1T+ leben nicht sonderlich lange - hat in der Vergangenheit zumindest die Erfahrung zahlreicher DDC-1T+ User gezeigt. So ist´s halt mit so überzüchtetem Gerät. Mechanisch unterscheidet sie sich nämlich nicht von der DDC-1T - wird aber deutlich stärker belastet und läuft auf Nennspannung erheblich heißer und lauter.


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. April 2013)

@hotfirefox Das kann ich mir einerseits nicht vorstellen,den solltest mal die Tractorpumpe hören die grad in den Rechner drin ist.
Ausserdem wird die Runtergedrosselt und endkuppelt usw.


@VJoe2max das die DDC-1T+ um einiges mehr leisten muss wie die DDC1-t ist klar .Endgensatz zu der T muss die T+ 600 L/Std durchpressen können ^^


@Combi Bin grad dabei den einen Rechner zu vollenden.Der wird jetzt noch einmal komplett zerlegt in die MB Backplatte kommt ein Kabelmanagement,Neue Waküteile rein usw.
Den wird der Vertickt und fang von vorne an.



Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Produktionsdatum der Pumpen bei dem aktuell diskutierten Lieferanten ist 08.2005 (gemäß Nachfrage eines Users im Luxx beim Verkäufer). Sah man auch schon an den abgebildeten Seriennummern (auch bei den anderen Auktionen mit verdächtig billigen DDCs).



*grübel*
stammt das noch aus der Zeit bevor Laing die neueren Rotoren eingeführt und die anfänglichen Zuverlässigkeitsprobleme beseitigt hat?
Wo wurde der Kram denn ausgegraben?

(und wieso gerade in nem Moment, in dem ich Entlüftungsprobleme habe?  )


----------



## hotfirefox (3. April 2013)

Na ich weis nicht ob die wirklich alle so alt sind!
Der Verkäufer bietet an 100 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DDC-1T für 1700€.
Bei den Stückzahlen glaub ich kaum das die alle so alt sind oder man hat nen vergessenen Lagerbestand gefunden 

Es steht ja sogar die Platinenversion dabei mit [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PCB E.2[/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## Kurry (3. April 2013)

Auf Nachfrage im Luxx sind die von August 2005.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. April 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> @VJoe2max das die DDC-1T+ um einiges mehr leisten muss wie die DDC1-T ist klar .Endgensatz zu der T muss die T+ 600 L/Std durchpressen können ^^


Von drücken kann bei der Angabe des Maximaldurchflusses keine Rede sein (Druck = Null). Das ist für den Wakü-Kreislauf irrelevant. Der Spitzendruck (Durchfluss = Null) steigt auf Kosten einer fast doppelt so hohen Verlustleitung um gerade einmal 0,1bar, und bereits die 0,37 bar einer DDC-1T reichen bei weitem. Der Arbeitspunkt und damit der tatsächliche Durchfluss stellt sich nach dem Strömungswiderstand den der Kreislauf verursacht ein und liegt bei effizienten Kühlern im Regelfall deutlich näher an der Druck-Achse als an der Durchfluss-Achse des Kennfelds . Vor diesem Hintergrund ist der mutmaßliche "Vorteil" einer DDC-1T+ sehr gering zu bewerten und die Nachteile stechen noch mehr hervor. Zumal der Durchfluss schon mit einer gedrosselten DDC-1T in fast jedem Kreislauf auf ein deutlich höheres als ausreichendes Level gebracht werden kann und weitere Durchflussteigerungen, wie bekannt sein sollte, keinen tieferen Sinn haben. 
Ich hoffe jedenfalls du hast dir die DDC-1T+ nicht gekauft, weil du annahmst, dass du damit Durchflüsse im Bereich des Nenndurchflusses erzielen kannst und erst recht nicht, dass du davon auch noch irgendwas erhoffst, denn dann wird´s neben dem unnötigen Radau den die DDC-1T+ macht, eine noch herbere Enttäuschung . 

@ruyven_macaran: Könnte sein, dass die noch den alten Rotor haben. Da bin sogar relativ sicher, dass es so ist, obwohl ich den genauen Zeitpunkt der Umstellung auch nicht mehr weiß. Wo die herkommen, blieb nebulös - angeblich Restbestände aus einer nicht weiter genannten Quelle. Der Verkäufer sitzt angeblich in Ungarn (was allerdings dafür sprechen könnte, dass es sich tatsächlich um alte Lagerbestände aus der Produktion handelt - schließlich werden die Dinger dort gefertigt). Im Detail hab ich mich darum aber auch nicht weiter gekümmert - habe genügend Pumpen und deshalb keinen Bedarf, selbst wenn sie gut und billig wären.


----------



## Sysnet (8. April 2013)

Pumpen sind von 2005 und haben den alten, schwarzen Rotor! Allerdings tatsächlich problemlose, schnelle Lieferung und bisher funktionieren auch alle dort bestellten Laings. Kann man sich ja überlegen ob einem ein Gebrauchtkauf von einem neueren Modell lieber ist oder ob man eben eine "neue alte" haben möchte wenn es preiswert sein soll. Der Preis ist aufgrund der anscheinend großen Nachfrage aber direkt um 3€ angestiegen.

Die P-Modelle haben kein Tachokabel, besitzen aber das gleiche PCB wie die 1T. Daher kann man davon ausgehen das Kabel anlöten zu können.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2013)

Was man aber bedenken sollte: Die aktuellen DDC-Deckel harmonieren nicht unbedingt optimal mit dem schwarzen Rotor. Bei der Umstellung auf die blauen Rotoren wurden viele Deckel angepasst und werden seither so hergestellt. Verwendet man einen aktuellen Deckel mit einer Pumpe mit schwarzem Rotor, kann der Spalt am Einlass größer als nötig sein, was zu Verlusten führt. Anders herum besteht wohl nicht die Gefahr wie damals, dass der Rotor fest klemmt, wenn man alte Deckel mit neuen Pumpen verwendete. 

Wurde das mit dem Tachokabel bei der -1P schon getestet? Denn ein Lötanschluss und ein Kabel nützen herzlich wenig, falls der Sensor fehlt - die Platine muss ja nicht voll bestückt sein, auch wenn es die gleiche ist . Will das nur zu bedenken geben, bis es getestet wurde - nicht dass jemand darauf spekuliert und dann womöglich enttäuscht ist. Wenn´s funktioniert - umso besser, aber das ist afaik bis jetzt nicht bekannt.


----------



## StefanStg (8. April 2013)

Ich klinge mich mal kurz ein wenn es nichts ausmacht. Habe mir heute eine neue Laing DDC-1T bestellt weil meine aktuelle ziemlich brummt(gebraucht gekauft). Jetzt habe ich hier gerade gelesen das es einen schwarzen und blauen Rotor gibt. Welcher ist Standartmäsig verbaut? In der aktuellen wo ich habe ist der blaue verbaut das sehe ich durch den Deckel durch. Soll ich wenn in der neuen kein blauer Rotor verbaut ist ihn aus der anderen einbauen?


----------



## Sysnet (8. April 2013)

@VJoe  Hm, stimmt an den Sensor hatte ich garnicht gedacht. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis. Werde das die Tage mal probieren mit dem Anlöten.

Beim Deckel wollte ich jetzt mal den günstigen Zern probieren. Hoffe natürlich dass es da keine Probleme gibt. Hatte gar überlegt nach einem der alten Deckel zu suchen. Allerdings betreiben einige User auch neuere Deckel auf den alten Pumpen. Ein leichter Leistungsverlust würde mich hier aber auch nicht all zu sehr stören, solange er nicht zu extrem ausfällt.

Konnte einfach nicht anders und musste mir auch so ein Pümpchen ordern.  Gerade die 1P fand ich doch sehr interessant. Schade dass man die nicht so einfach bekommen kann. Auf ein Tachokabel kann ich eigentlich gut verzichten. Eine 1P für 40-45€ wäre doch mal was. Allerdings habe ich jetzt gar nur 25,99€ bezahlt. Bin also im Preisbereich einer kleinen DC-LT. Da kann ich auch mit kleinen Abstrichen gut leben.

Edit:
Ich bin mit meiner normalen 1T (mit Phobya Messing-Deckel) wirklich sehr zufrieden und wollte daher unbedingt noch eine zweite Laing. Habe dafür jetzt meine Zweitpumpe (DC-260) abgegeben, die mir einfach zu laut war. Wer allerdings auf seine Pumpe angewiesen ist, sollte sich derartige Experimente gut überlegen. Wie es nämlich mit Garantieleistungen aussieht ist absolut ungewiss. Auch ob die Pumpen lange durchhalten ist natürlich unklar.


----------



## Sysnet (18. Juni 2013)

Nur mal zur Info. Pumpe läuft, Zern-Deckel passt und auch Anlöten (Tachosignalkabel) ging problemlos.


----------

